# my First Wildsau gesucht



## Baustahlrider (16. Februar 2007)

Hallo ich suche für meinen Nachwuchs eine First Wildsau.Wird wahrscheinlich unmöglich sein, abe rvielleicht hat ja jemand eien Sau die vom Nachwuchs nicht mehr benutzt wird.Bitte melden wenn jemand eine verkauft.


----------



## Runterfahrer (16. Februar 2007)

Es soll demnächst eine neue Version erhältlich sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baustahlrider (17. Februar 2007)

Tja dann wollen wir mal hoffen dass es auch so ist.laut meinem letzten Stand soll es ja doch keine geben,da das Projekt auf Eis gelegt wurde????


----------



## TinglTanglTom (17. Februar 2007)

Runterfahrer schrieb:


> Es soll demnächst eine neue Version erhältlich sein...



bitte die gebeutelten kunden nicht noch mehr irre führen 



> alsoo..
> Bei Alutech wird es nichtmehr gebaut, und es wird wohl auch in der nächsten zeit nichtmehr gebaut werden, da die zulieferer von denen man diese speziellen teile wie bremse etc bekommt, im moment keine konkurenzfähigen preise anbieten. somit ist das produkt auf eis gelegt.
> 
> Grüße
> TS



Siehe Thema : My First Wildsau

aber trotzdem gutes gelingen bei der suche nach gebrauchten! Kinder wachsen ja bei sowas schnell raus 

grüße
TS


----------



## gelbhellerup (13. Juni 2008)

Hallo
Bin Zwar Etwas Spät...
Aber Ich Hätte Genau Was Du Suchst.
Ne Schöne Ducatirote Wildsau Neu!!!mit Avid Juicy 7 Bestückt.
Zum Vorzugspreis Von Vb 350 Euro.
Ist Das Was????
Grüsse Aus Der Schweiz Vali


----------



## strassikowski (25. September 2009)

Werd ich den alten Thread mal wieder hervorkramen:

Hat zufällig wer eine kleine Wildsau von der er sich trennen würde? Das wäre super!

Grüße,
Christof


----------

